# Paravertebral nerve blocks



## meganrveach (Aug 22, 2012)

My Anesthesiologist stated he will soon be performing paravertebral nerve blocks and wanted me to find out the code/s to bill. He stated they will NOT be using fluro. Are 20552 & 20553 the correct codes?


----------



## karras (Aug 22, 2012)

You are correct.


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 22, 2012)

LCD Title 
Paravertebral Facet Joint Block and Facet Joint Denervation 

"Physicians typically perform facet joint injections using radiological guidance to ensure correct needle placement and avoid nerve or other injury. Facet joint injections performed without the use of fluoroscopy or CT guidance are considered not medically necessary."

Above is from the local coverage determination policy from WPS Medicare J5 for facet blocks and denervation, I would check the payers you will be billing to confirm they do not have a statement as above. If the payer states image guidance is required for payment. Although it indicated in the CPT manual alternative codes for without image guidance. You have make sure you are not violating the policy for facet injections with the payer you are billing.


----------



## meganrveach (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for both of your responses, they were a big help!


----------

